# Stay out of Wal Mart at night!!!!!



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yikes who knew??

http://www.youtube.com/v/6RzcvFLPg1A?version=3"><param


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol. always classic.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL, always get a laugh outta the People of Walmart


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a jaw dropper . Speachless.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate that store so much.... I have managed to be wal-mart free for the last 2 1/2 years, but in a pinch I went in there about a week ago because I needed a plastic container to mount an amplifier in... Everywhere else was closed. I bought a tube of silicone caulk, and the plastic box..
Was in line NEXT to pay and the lady comes across the PA system and says "EVERYONE PLEASE EVACUATE THE STORE IMMEDIATELY!!! ALL EMPLOYEES AND CUSTOMERS MUST EVACUATE THE STORE!"

So that was the icing on the cake, never... ever... ever.. again will I step foot in a wal-mart.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Ditto. I've managed to only have to go a handful of times in the last 3+ years. And those times were all but 1 because I was with someone else who needed to go. 

You should have just ran out w/ the stuff in your hand all confused like something was on fire & then just forgot to go back in. lol no, stealing is wrong. But seriously.... walmart sucks. Unless you drive one of their big trucks then you're set. Those drivers make some $$.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, funny video that is so true. Gotta go to my Wal-mart for little things and every time I go, it's a minimum of 30 minutes to get out.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I never go to wal-mart , Just send the wife lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Heck I love Walmart! Do u know how many women I have picked up there! If I'm bored ill go and grab a buggy put a couple items in it and go on the prowl lol "excuse me I was thinking of getting that too... is it any good" then set the hook and hold on lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

wolf_36 said:


> I never go to wal-mart , Just send the wife lol


LOL Same Here !!!!!:bigok: What I hate most about the place is the people that want to stand in the middle of the isles and have a freakin family reunion and they WILL NOT get out of the way. I finally got to where I would just plow my way through, the wife didn't like that too much, that's why I don't go anymore.. LMAO


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd is the man!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^Agreed lol. really though them people have to be crazy to wear that stuff


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

byrd said:


> Heck I love Walmart! Do u know how many women I have picked up there! If I'm bored ill go and grab a buggy put a couple items in it and go on the prowl lol "excuse me I was thinking of getting that too... is it any good" then set the hook and hold on lol


Seriously? What kind of girls do you pick up in Wal-Mart?
Wait, don't answer that. I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Big D said:


> Seriously? What kind of girls do you pick up in Wal-Mart?
> Wait, don't answer that. I'm not sure I want to know.


Lmao honestly they r great girls. Its usually the type that is shy and independent and to me that is way better quality than most bar flies lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol funny video haha, u see all types of wierdos in walmart , i hate goin there!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with wally world. I've made over 1/2 mil from them but I hate shopping there.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

i used to cut meat at walmart before they went prepack. durring the holiday's while taking a load of turkeys to the freezer at 4:00 a.m i noticed a crack ho blue skying in produce. the next thing i know her dress was over her head and she was running naked through the store. just one of many great memories.:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

byrd said:


> Heck I love Walmart! Do u know how many women I have picked up there! If I'm bored ill go and grab a buggy put a couple items in it and go on the prowl lol "excuse me I was thinking of getting that too... is it any good" then set the hook and hold on lol


byrd, be careful you might get something that won't wash off. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Must be US vs Canada. I don't think I've ever seen anything wild go on when I've been there.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Big D said:


> Must be US vs Canada. I don't think I've ever seen anything wild go on when I've been there.


I'm guessing it's WalMart's in California where most of the fruits and nuts are. LOL


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

Big D said:


> Must be US vs Canada. I don't think I've ever seen anything wild go on when I've been there.


was gonna say only in america. i dont go to walmart to much but when i have never have i seen something like that. i dont mind the store just like any other, go in get what you need and get out, anything more send the ol lady and go test drive a new truck.


----------

